# FOOTBALL - Mexico Liga de Ascenso 25.11.2012



## Sportsbts (Nov 25, 2012)

Lobos B.U.A.P. - La Piedad

SELECTION: *Lobos B.U.A.P. -0.5*

BETTING OPTION: Asian Handicap

ODD:  1.98 [SBOBET]

START: 23:00

Semifinals, second leg in Ascenso MX League, first leg won 2-1 by Lobos.

La Piedad had a good chance to win the first leg, starting winnning the match but the offensive power of Lobos score 2 times in the second half.

La Piedad have injuried and again in doubt players Obed Rincon, and Jesus Palacios, Emmanuel Garcia is available but the big problem today is that their best striker and top scorer of the league Juan Manuel Cavallo is suspended for 2 yellow cards in first leg. He has scored for La Piedad in the 4 most recent games and in many others, bad absense.

Lobos seems other team after coach Orduna were fired, players with problems with the coach with bad performance are now playing really good again. Lobos are with best squad available and even with the advantage on the aggregate they could win to La Piedad today.


----------

